# NHM - New Holland Mining



## markor (28 October 2004)

Traders,

I was wondering about the possibility of trading this stock on a regular basis - say 2 times a week. I see that over the past year, the stock has fluctuated between $0.004/share to $0.014/share, with daily fluctuations of around 25%.

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?section=pricehist&sy=tpl&code=NHM#tabs

Would it be possible to wait for a fall then buy stock, wait 2 or so days and then sell for 25% profit? I know that this must be trading in it's most simple form and I haven't considered any charting methods here or even thoroughly looked at the background of the company ( which I am used to doing since I am more of a medium - long term investor )
I am sure that there are many stocks that could be traded this way - I know some people in this forum have traded MUL in this manner. Sorry I really shouldn't devote any more discussion to MUL than necessary
A relatively small trade of $1 - $2000 even once a week could s profit of $250 - $500 profit( roughly halve that to take into account brokerage and CGT costs  )

Markor


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2004)

Markor.

Fantastic to see someone thinking outside of the square.

Whilst trading Support and resistance is a valid method (Infact ANY trading methodology you can come up with is valid,the big question is profitability and practicality).

Below are 2 screen shots.
First is Marketdepth for NHM.
As you can see your order will have to wait in a lengthy que.
Youd also want to place your sell order as soon as your filled and thats even longer!!
The second shot is trading since June.
Volumes are very scant and the chance of doing a turn around every week looks to me very suspect.
Secondly the stock has fallen from .008 to .004 not good for a long stratergy.
Getting filled wont be the problem getting out will be.

tech


----------



## RichKid (31 October 2004)

Hi Markor, 

I do that with some stocks but NHM might require a bit more work on my part in terms of fundamentals. The first impresson you get with a stock going down so far is it's in Huge trouble. TechA is right about time periods and liquidity etc. Just a matter of finding a better candidate, maybe a nice rectangle pattern on a stock that's consolidating after a bull run. Can happen when people are waiting on news or a new project to start or when the sector is out of favour. I'd buy when it hits the bottom support of the rectangle and sell at the top resistance. This one looks like it's gradually stepping down, I'd hate to buy at a price which becomes the resistance level of the period.

Looks like a daytrader stock (see GDA- Gondwana for example). Will get back to you if I find NHM is promising. If you know of any others which may be suitable let me know. I'd prefer to see more support and regular bounces up and down before going in.


----------



## nevieboy (28 August 2006)

*nhm*

Hi fellow shareholders. Has anyone got any idea what's going on with nhm? Bought 500,000 @.009ea at the begining of year on brokers advice. It's doing nothing. Any ideas????  Thanks guys.


----------



## meoden1005 (28 August 2006)

Guys if I were broker adviser, I wouldn't advise u to buy from NHM. I dont know this company use shareholder money on what purpose. They have business for a long time and share price keeps falling. It's scary that they dont make any profit at all. Sell whenever u make profit for u share. U dont know wat happen since then


----------



## nevieboy (29 August 2006)

meoden1005 said:
			
		

> Guys if I were broker adviser, I wouldn't advise u to buy from NHM. I dont know this company use shareholder money on what purpose. They have business for a long time and share price keeps falling. It's scary that they dont make any profit at all. Sell whenever u make profit for u share. U dont know wat happen since then



Thanks meo. Waiting for nhm to reach 1cent (maybe 1.1 or a little bit more) then i'm going to get rid of it along with my broker.  Cheers


----------



## springhill (29 June 2007)

I see that NHM has rebranded/renamed/more likely rehashed itself as NGY. Beware!!:nono: I think its best we alert each other of these less than successful comanies finding a new market by stealth ie. name change


----------

